
What Would Happen in the Minutes and Hours After a Coup in America? - aburan28
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/what-would-happen-in-the-minutes-and-hours-after-a-coup-in-america
======
rurban
> Trump would have to do something that threatened humanity to catalyze an
> uprising. "Nuclear war with China or something," Ginsburg suggested.
> Basically, Trump would have to start a world war that no one wanted.

In reality the opposite is true. Media is trying to spin Trump's antiwar
preferences. The military-industrial-spy complex clearly prefers a war, best
with China or Russia, but currently only with Iran. And the public is easily
persuadable on this.

But demonizing Trump over his anti-liberal agenda started these attempts
already. It's not enough for a coup though.

------
thisrod
Two centuries of peaceful transfers of power? How time flies: I would never
have guessed that it was 2065 already. :-p

------
zydeco
This could never happen, the USA don't have an embassy there

